# babies, babies and more babies



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

ok, i am very pleased. i brought 7 pet type mice last sunday. on friday my pregnant dove tan texel had a litter of 9 heathly pups, i have a pregnant golden hereford how is due any day and i have just seen that my chocolate hereford girl who was in with a broken chocolate boy when i brought her is now showing signs of being pregnant aswell, she has started turning pair shaped, so i am guessing that i have 2 weeks tops to wait for her to have babies.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

How cruel! No pix! Wah!


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

oh yeah sorry, take a look here http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.10150177943858889.305913.565688888


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't see it!  :evil: Could you post them here? I am dying to see...


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

sorry, i dont know how to


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

They're cute  Don't worry im struggling to post photos on here too :lol: but congrats


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I looked at your pictures, saw the zebra, and was like :shock: IS THAT A CHIPMUNK??? Then I read the title, zebra, fancy and APD... I'd never seen a zebra before, very cute!


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh wow, the zebra are crazy. Never seen it before either. Is Paco satin? It might just be the lighting.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

no, shyla is the only satin i have at the mo, i have better pics now as i soeted the camera out http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150185411343889.311058.565688888


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

not everyone has bookface, you can load the pictures into imageshack or photobucket and copy and paste the link up so we can all see your meecers


----------

